# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  VPN on Windows Server 2008 R2 Standart SP1

## Alexandr2015

Проблема с подключением к VPN. Организовал с помощью стандартных средств винды.
Сервер стоит за 2 роутерами, но проброс портов я настроил.
По RDP к серверу подключаюсь без проблем, а вот VPN соединение не проходит. Основная ошибка 812, но иногда были и другие (не помню точно, т.к. несколько сумбурно менял настройки на сервере). На данный момент заново установил Роль - Службы политики сети и доступа -> Маршрутизация и удалённый доступ. Все настройки по дефолту.

----------


## Alexandr2015

Нашёл журнал, вот ошибка
 У учетной записи пользователя \uzver1, подключенного к порту VPN3-127, нет права на удаленный доступ.  Линия отключена.
Хотя по RDP я по этому логину подключаюсь

----------


## Alexandr2015

Пользователь подключен с #.#.#.#, но не прошел проверку подлинности по следующей причине: Подключение не выполнено из-за политики, заданной на сервере службы удаленного доступа/виртуальной частной сети. В частности, способ проверки подлинности, используемый на сервере для проверки имени пользователя и пароля, может не соответствовать способу проверки подлинности, заданному в вашем профиле подключения. Обратитесь к администратору сервера службы удаленного доступа и сообщите ему об ошибке.

----------


## Alexandr2015

Ну вот, пообщался с умными людьми, увидел где поискать и решил проблему :) Подключился к VPN. Только теперь пойду в другую ветку, почему-то к базе 1С (клиент-сервер) подключиться не могу.

----------

